# New Apple bow press



## NMP (Aug 6, 2003)

Which one, press that is?


----------



## viperarcher (Jul 6, 2007)

the new apple bow press" Evolution"! will press any bow on the Market! http://www.applearchery.com/


----------



## BowKil (Mar 19, 2005)

I sure would like to see the sticker price on that. I'll bet it's about $750.00 - $850.00.


----------



## CJT (Jun 8, 2007)

I would like to get a price on the evolution also !!


----------



## Twiztd1 (Oct 17, 2002)

You better double that guess. The dealer price is over 1000.00 :mg:


----------



## ken Johnson (Apr 5, 2007)

*Wow*

:mg:If you are facing sticker shock like I am let me sugest you press your X Force with our Nite Hawk Press. It has no sticker shock.

www.nitehawkarchery.com

Take a look. Ken


----------



## I BOW 2 (May 22, 2002)

Has any one besides "Ken" used a Nite Hawk bow press on an X-Force? Just looking for the man in the fields opp. Ken


----------



## Nippers (Feb 10, 2006)

Just saw the press online at the bow hunter's superstore and they have it listed at $1299.00. And they said it'll be available on Jan 1:mg:


----------



## NMP (Aug 6, 2003)

Well I asked earlier which press, they introduced 2 new ones, and got no answer so I will answer this to the best of my ability. The both will press the X-Force bows but only the expensive one will allow the removal of the limbs. It can probably be done with the cheaper one but I would actually feel better doing it with limb pins like Gritty's press has because of the desiged shape. It actually works the same as the Gritty in function and you would have to take the same steps to relax the limbs if the fingers even allow for it. The expensive one should be able to perform all functions of any other premium bowpress.


----------



## no1huntmaster (Dec 30, 2006)

L.O.L.......... GET AN EZ PRESS 589.00ukey:


----------



## X-Tech (Nov 13, 2008)

Twiztd1 said:


> You better double that guess. The dealer price is over 1000.00 :mg:


Doh!!! :crybaby2::jeez:

Haven't looked yet but this was on the list of upcoming equipment.

Was this direct or from a supplier?


----------



## c_brooks28 (Jul 30, 2008)

does anyone know what the length between the mounting arms are?


----------

